# Acoustic Levitation



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94KzmB2bI7s

Discuss.... I think it's pretty cool ****


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Crazy dang stuff!

I wish he had some more explanation on that, though.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Standing Waves I would assume...

He should throw a **** load of confetti in there for us to see...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Tom Danley is a big player in Levitation I'll look some stuff up.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, I get it. There is some explanation if you read the comments. Some people know what they are talking about.

If you play a frequency that has a wavelength exactly the same length as the box, then there will be high pressure zones on the ends of the box and a low pressure zone in the center of the box (or vice versa if 180 degrees out of phase. It has to be perfectly aligned though.

If you do this in all three dimensions ,there will be a 3 dimensional low pressure zone in the center of the cube.

That sounded like, what, 800 hz? So that would be a wavelength of about (1,130 feet/sec) / (800hz) = 1.4 ft = 1' 5"

Looks like it could be about right...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmmm.... Bernoulli's principles? Low pressure/high pressure...

600hz is the tone used according the little info box on the side. You have to click it to get more info.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Notice how they differed one tone ever so slightly to cause a beat thus causing motion. I imagine with proper algorithms one could "steer" an object in levitation


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I talked this over with my boss.

He's done work in all sorts of fields and says he has something that we might be able to use something he has stored in another building to try to imitate this test. 

Seeing as how this was a NASA experiment it's possible I can get access to this test... just gotta start getting into some library searches when I get some free time.

It sure would be damn cool to do this myself. Though, it seems as simple as using a tone generator in the proper enclosure, I'm sure it's nowhere close.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> hmmmm.... Bernoulli's principles? Low pressure/high pressure...
> 
> 600hz is the tone used according the little info box on the side. You have to click it to get more info.


I was close  

You would have to have the speaker aligned perfectly to get the wave aligned perfectly...not sure how you would do that. I mean, if you had a digital continuously variable phase shifter you might be able to pull it off.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Bikinpunk uses acoustic levitation when the toilet seat is too cold.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

EE stuff is a bit over my head, so you'll have to not use works like "phase shifter", lol.

I'm going to try pulling up some info tomorrow on my work's databases. I'll PM those who are interested if I find anything, if you guys want to try this yourself. I think quite a few people here have the means to try this themselves. My knowledge on this stuff is very slim...but I'm always up for learning.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Seeing as how this was a NASA experiment it's possible I can get access to this test... just gotta start getting into some library searches when I get some free time.


Damn, that's cool that you have the stuff to do it here I was thinking about if I had any spare horn drivers laying around  

Danley has had his on ISS missions, ask your boss if he knows or knows of Tom Danley, he's really into it.

Chad


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Damn, that's cool that you have the stuff to do it here I was thinking about if I had any spare horn drivers laying around
> 
> Danley has had his on ISS missions, ask your boss if he knows or knows of Tom Danley, he's really into it.
> 
> Chad


I'm not for sure I have stuff. I work with alot of ME & AE guys. The EE's are in another building because I work in a valve & actuator lab. Our only EE's are really techs who can use the **** out of LabView (I hate that ****ing program). 

But, I'm definately going to see what I can find out. One of my tasks early this year was to compile resources and make a powerpoint describing how MSFC workers could gain access to places such as the Federal Repository, internal web search engines, etc. Along the way I managed to get access to quite a few myself.  

I'll do my best to find something out, but don't get your hopes up. Something like this may not be documented too well, or may just not be available for search.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> EE stuff is a bit over my head, so you'll have to not use works like "phase shifter", lol.
> 
> I'm going to try pulling up some info tomorrow on my work's databases. I'll PM those who are interested if I find anything, if you guys want to try this yourself. I think quite a few people here have the means to try this themselves. My knowledge on this stuff is very slim...but I'm always up for learning.


Haha, I am certainly no electrical engineer. Mechanical design is my area of expertise. It's weird. I'm in two mechanical design based physics classes right now, and actually enjoy doing the homework.

But I'd be interested if you could find out the equipment and methods they used to do this.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Danley touches on it a bit here:
http://www.prosoundweb.com/chat_psw/transcripts/danley.shtml


Start at part 2 here:
http://www.rocknroll.f9.co.uk/science/soniclev.html


http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5036944-claims.html

Chad


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

The first thing i thought when I saw that youtube was that it sounds just like a pair of hair dryers... lol. Anyway here's a link to a NASA patent paper that seems to discuss this. And a bunch more. One of those talks about making it happen with a single driver...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright... I tried doing some searching and had no more luck than what Bronco posted above. However, I was able to locate the main guy in those tests: M. Barmatz. 

I shot him an e-mail. We'll see what happens.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Alright... I tried doing some searching and had no more luck than what Bronco posted above. However, I was able to locate the main guy in those tests: M. Barmatz.
> 
> I shot him an e-mail. We'll see what happens.
> 
> *crosses fingers*


I want to levitate a person before it's all said and done without frictional heating....... I volunteer Bobditts 

Chad


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> I want to levitate a person before it's all said and done without frictional heating....... I volunteer Bobditts
> 
> Chad


I'd like to levitate nitrogen because it doesn't diffuse, AT ALL!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I'd like to levitate nitrogen because it doesn't diffuse, AT ALL!


Neither does Bob


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'd like to levitate nitrogen because it doesn't diffuse, AT ALL!


???


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Abaddon said:


> ???


inside joke.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> inside joke.


And it's dry, not only the joke, but nitrogen


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not if it's raining.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Bikinpunk uses acoustic levitation when the toilet seat is too cold.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Diru said:


>


lmao. I didn't see that.

BFS, I hate you.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

chad said:


> I want to levitate a person before it's all said and done without frictional heating....... I volunteer Bobditts
> 
> Chad





chad said:


> Neither does Bob


 
wow chad. thanks for the low blows. I wasnt even in on this conversation


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's an older post that happened during a "har-har time" I though for sure you would be in this thread earlier though so yeah, now it looks pretty stupid :blush:


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

lol. no prob. I dont cruise the home audio threads so much. Im not big into it yet. Im still working on building my tri-trix towers I want to get the second tower up and running today.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> lol. no prob. I dont cruise the home audio threads so much. Im not big into it yet. Im still working on building my tri-trix towers I want to get the second tower up and running today.


And you WILL let us know what you think!  

Of all the projects PE has had I keep going back to those and wondering....


----------

